# review Niesman Bishoff Arto 69GL



## 98960

Can anybody review the Arto 69GL for me. I am thinking of buying a 2005 pre-owned and would like to know about any negatives before spending hard earned cash !


----------



## gardeningpheobe

*Arto 69GL*

Hi, not sure we are qualified to do a full review, we have only had her for a month. I'll do my bit and then Huw can comment on handling and driving. 
Sleeping - both double beds are comfortable, we have opted for the easier rear bed as there is only two of us. The screens and blinds are at both foot and head end and I am afraid of damaging them. I am considering blackout lining for the curtains. I think this is a problem with most fixed beds.
Bathroom - I find the shower surprisingly good, theres plenty of room even for Huw, the sink is a bit small but I guess they all are. Ours is the 2003 model so I think you have a different shower, ours is a wet room which necessitates the bath mat outside the door, especially if we are on a bit of a slope. Plenty of storage and it all stays dry.

Cooking. Not much work surface but the table is so close it doesn't matter. Having the double sink is handy for dirty utensils etc. We still have a problem with the gas supply to the grill and cooker so can't really comment on that. Storage is good with a pull out and draws.

Lounging - depends what you want, the swivel seats are good for watching tele and the bench seats are quite comfortable for reading or any thing else.

It is cosy and comfortable, it's the first we have ever had so nothing to compare it to.

It is very easy to drive, she is automatic and LHD, the panoramic view is wonderful. We have had a reversing camera fitted which is a big help. We have successfully taken her around the steep and bendy roads of North Wales and appeared to get about 20MPG, she's on the Alko 18 chassis so is a bit heavier than most at 3850.

There are two seat belts in the lounge area on the forward facing seats, two leisure batteries, she carries 110l of fresh water. The tank was easy to clean, as usual the truma drops the water at 3deg C.

On the whole seems solid, very few creaks outside of the cab area, very quiet engine for a diesel. The front screen has a thermal pull down blind, just like a shop blind, for night time.

If you have any specific question please pm us

Lyris and Huw


----------



## ruthiebabe

Can't review one for you but we ruled them out as the payload seemed inadequate also we (and this is very personal as is so much!) wanted more kitchen facilities.


----------



## jep

*N B 2004 ARTO 69G*

HI FOLKS
I BOUGHT MY N B ARTO IN 2004 NEW FROM HYMER UK
IT HAS GIVEN ME 5 TROUBLE FREE YEARS AND IS NOW APPROACHING
50 OOO MILES AND EXPECT MANY MORE.

IT IS COMFORTABLE SPACIOUS AND A QUALITY BUILT MOTORHOME
AND WOULD HAVE NO HESITATION IN RECOMENDING TO ANYONE
LOOKING TO PURCHASE AN A CLASS MOTORHOME.

REGARDS JOHN [JEP]


----------



## jonegood

Hi we are in our 4th season with 2004 69GL.

It has not missed a beat, quality is superb. I like to keep up with the traffic so only get 20mpg on Motorways/Autoroutes and 24mpg on a roads etc.

We bought ours for France/Germany The main mods that we have made are:

cruise control
roof 12v/230v air con 
removed the standard table and fitted a smaller fold out.
Rear Air ride.

We have been looking to change for a few months because my wife is intimidated by the size so looking for a low profile with 2 made up beds but really struggling with quality/value for money issue compared to Arto.

Hope you enjoy yours

Jon


----------



## time-traveller

wagz said:


> Can anybody review the Arto 69GL for me. I am thinking of buying a 2005 pre-owned and would like to know about any negatives before spending hard earned cash !


The main negatives are : -

The chassis is bog standard Sevel - not Al-Ko - and has to be 'assisted' by air-ride.

The payload is dire.

I understand that there was a serious problem with water ingress in the garage area and many of them were subject to recall, although the one I had (for a very short time) had no problem.

Layout criticisms - such as kitchen area - are largely down to personal preferences. I've seen others that suit me better.

The up-side is that as it is an 'entry-level' A-class you get a big, spacious motorhome for your money but with little sophistication. I would say that build quality is reasonable rather than outstanding and commensurate with the price. It is, after all, a big, cheap A-class.


----------



## b16duv

Quote "The main negatives are : - 

The chassis is bog standard Sevel - not Al-Ko - and has to be 'assisted' by air-ride." 

According to Niesmann & Bischoff, the chassis is indeed from Alko.

"The payload is dire."

My 2005 model Arto only has a payload of 950kgs. 

"I understand that there was a serious problem with water ingress in the garage area and many of them were subject to recall, although the one I had (for a very short time) had no problem."

Mine doesn't leak either - but 'subject to a recall' isn't a phrase often used when referring to motorhome manufacturers! Perhaps others should follow their lead?

"Layout criticisms - such as kitchen area - are largely down to personal preferences. I've seen others that suit me better."

Personally, poor build quality is a much bigger turn-off than a sub-optimal layout

"The up-side is that as it is an 'entry-level' A-class you get a big, spacious motorhome for your money but with little sophistication. I would say that build quality is reasonable rather than outstanding and commensurate with the price. It is, after all, a big, cheap A-class."

Indeed, but 'entry level' is surely a relative term? I once had an entry level Mercedes car - the bottom of the range. It only had a 4.2 litre V8 engine, and cost £78,000, but it was the entry-level model in that range!

A big (not compared to many), cheap (in 2005 about 70000 euros without extras) A-class (yes, it is an A-class).

David


----------



## jonegood

Hy B16DUV Dave

I think we should ignore time traveller, he's obviously a bit of a wind up merchant who likes british vans?????. I wonder which way he travels in time? bets its backwards.

Jon


----------



## b16duv

Hi Jon

Absolutely! 

David


----------

